# Manual trans for my 71' Lemans



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish to convert my 3spd auto to a manual. All I know is I need a Muncie but what models if there are any an if it matters. 
Another question is, are there any custom made trannys in 5 or 6spd for Lemans/GTOs??


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

quick google search found these. I am not connected with any of them or know anything about them. There are lots more out there.

Muncie 4 Speed Transmissions
Muncie 4 Speed Transmissions and Parts
muncie 4 speeds | muncie transmissions | muncie rebuild kits | muncie gear sets - Midwest Muncie
The Magical Muncie 4-Speed Transmission
Specialty Performance Parts, 5 and 6 speed Transmission Conversions and Accessories

Russ


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

you will have a little welding to do for the Z bar bracket, unless it bolts on . change out the brake pedal, cut the floor if you have a column shift. if you go with a 5 or 6 speed there are places that will build to suit. check for clerance 1st in the tranny tunnel,the 5 & 6 speeds are larger than a muncie.summit has a few different types with pictures so you can see the difference in each one.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

bracket on 68+ all bolted on. no welding.


----------

